# what to feed my 13 month old Maltese



## meranda (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi I really need to know what to feed my Paris Marie she is 13 months old we are giving her IAMS proactive health but she doesn't seem to like it can I get some help please Thank you is there a list what the first ingredients should be and what it shouldn't have .I really have trouble understanding the ingredients.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Daisy is the same age and we feed her Fromm's Four Star. I order it off of Amazon and get the grain free flavors (Beef frittata and another one I forget). We have to soak the kibble in a bit of warm water or some wet food to soften it up enough or else she won't touch it.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Whole Dog Journal is a great publication with several articles about how to select a good food. It's well worth the price of a subscription.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just started Chrissy on Verus and Snuggles is finishing up her Fromm White Fish and Potato and then will continue on with Solid Gold Blendz which is left over from Chrissy. All three are very good dog food.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I've been feeding my 1 year old puppy Fromm 4 star but she's losing interest in it so I think I'll be making the switch to Zignature. So far my 2 yr old loves Z.
I also feed the Honest Kitchen.


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Haven't heard many good things about IAMs mixing well with maltese's. Not really sure why. :blink:

Making sense of dog food ingredients can be tricky. Just like humans, dogs need a certain mix of foods - they also need certain amounts of proteins and vitamins, just like us. Do some research, look into what exactly your dog should and should not be eating, and good luck!


----------

